

Facebook vulnerability doesn't let you disconnect from apps and sites - olivieramar
http://blog.mypermissions.com/locked-out-a-facebook-vulnerability-you-dont-wanna-miss/

======
collingreene
We first learned of this claim a few hours ago. We've been in touch with
MyPermissions directly and are waiting to receive more information from them.

At this point, we haven't been able to reproduce the reported issue or
validate the existence of a vulnerability.

